# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Parlamenti i ri tek Piramida - Gjykata Kushtetuese rrëzon kërkesën e PS

## Edvin83

TIRANE-Parlamenti miratoi dje, prishjen e Piramidës dhe ndërtimin në vend të saj, të godinës së re të legjislativit. Projektvendimi me kërkesë të disa deputetëve të PD-së u miratua me 71 vota pro dhe 64 kundër, në fund të seancës së djeshme parlamentare, e cila ishte shumë e rrëmujshme. Në këtë vendim saktësohet ndërtimi i Kompleksit të ri parlamentar në vendin ku ndodhet Qendra Ndërkombëtare e Kulturës Pjetër Arbnori, në Tiranë, sipas planvendosjes së parashikuar. Projekti i kompleksit të ri parashikohet të realizohet me anë të konkursit ndërkombëtar, me ftesë për marrje pjesë të studiove më të njohura ndërkombëtare, sipas detyrës së projektimit që i bashkëlidhet vendimit, por që ende nuk është bërë publik. Vlerësimi i projekteve të paraqitura do të kryehet nga një juri ndërkombëtare e përbërë prej pesë arkitektësh të shquar, vendas dhe të huaj. Për ndjekjen dhe zbatimin e këtij vendimi dhe akteve të tjera ligjore, do të krijohet edhe një komision shtetëror, ku do të bëjnë pjesë veç Kryetares së Kuvendit, Kryeministrit edhe kreu i Bashkisë së Tiranës Edi Rama. Në këtë komision janë edhe Ministri i Punëve Publike e Transpoirteve, i Financave dhe dy krerët e grupeve më të mëdha parlamentare në Kuvend e Sekretari i Përgjithshëm i Kuvendit. 7 ditë, pas hyrjes në fuqi të këtij vendimi do të përcaktojë studiot e njohura ndërkombëtare që do tju dërgohet ftesa për të marrë pjesë në këtë konkurs si dhe do të miratojë rregulloren e organizimit të Konkursit ndërkombëtar. 

Ideja për ndërtimin nga e para të sallës së re të Kuvendit, së bashku me komisionet dhe me zyrat që sot ndodhet te ish-godina e Komitetit Qendror u bë publike gati një muaj më parë nga kryetarja e Kuvendit, Jozefina Topalli. Kjo, sipas saj, është një sfidë për tu realizuar në 100-vjetorin e shpalljes së pavarësisë së Shqipërisë.  Nga ana tjetër, në nisje të këtij sesioni, Kuvendi shpenzoi 73.2 milionë lekë për rikonstruktimin e sallës së seancave parlamentare. Është bërë konfigurimi, heqja dhe rivendosja e sistemit elektronik, i cili është sistemi më modern në Europë. Ndërkohë për projektin që do të fillojë të vihet në jetë dhe që mendohet të përfundojë për një periudhë dy-vjeçare do të bëhet një ligj i veçantë, ku do të përcaktohen edhe fazat vijuese të ndërtimit, çmimet, etj. 

(d.b/GSH/BalkanWeb)

----------


## Seminarist

Budallallek!

E kisha degju nanen Jozefine per transferimin e parlamentit te ri tek piramida, por se dija se behet fjale per nje ri-ndertim. Piramida eshte nje nga ndertesat e bukura te Tiranes, qe, me nje rikonstruksion, mund te sherbeje shume mire per aktivitete kulturore. Nqs hotel Dajti behet ministri, piramida prishet e behet parlament, aty prane k/ministria, cfare do behet me bulevardin historik, paraden sociale historike te popullit tiranas?!


A po, mozaikun e muzeumit jam dakord ta zevendesojne me nje mozaik te Nene Terezes. Ose, meqe ra fjala, muzeun historik fare mire mund ta bejne parlament.

----------


## D&G Feminine

Cmenduri!

Shpenzime te jashtezakonshme dhe te panevojshme. Parlamenti sa u rikonstruktua, pse duhet bere nje i ri. Spitalet ne Shqiperi jane ne gjendje te mjeruar keta i harxhojne paret per llukse despotesh. E tmerrshme!

----------


## drague

budallallek me oke.
materialet per ndertimin e piramides kane ardhur te gjitha nga importi.
vetem duralumini ka kushtuar nje thes me para.

eh mer sale nuk calon gomari nga veshet.

----------


## Zoti Basha

Gjynah. Nga ana arkitekturore nuk ishte e shemtuar. madje, shume e kendshme me dukej.

----------


## Brari

nuk eshte mire doktori.
as jozi.

dicka ka ndodhur.

marrezi e madheshtise u a ka erresuar arsyen.

po mir ata.. po Bodja cben.. po ata 71 deputetet si nuk kan turp..

duan te hedhin ne ere 3 thas me para..
te tre..  para te popullit shqiptar..

1- thesi me para qe harxhoj ramiz adil carcan-aliu me pelqimin e nexhos e sules mbas ikjes nga qo bote te shokit enver.. per ti bere nje piramid keopsit.. te tyre.. 

ajo piramide ka kushtuar.. pikat e fundit te gjakut te popullit shqiptar..

cdo gje erdhi nga jashte.. 

hekuri cimento xhami mermeri e llambatinat..kur thon beratasit.. erdhen  me pamporre e aeroplana.. e u blene sa frengu pulen.. e per punen e mijra mjeshtrave nga gjith shqiperia.. ato spo i llogarisim..se ramizi me tallon i ushqente e me zp i pagonte.. 

piramida eshte aty.. akoma.. e forte se ka brenda beton e hekur e djers e gjak te puntorise shqiptare..

e pra kte thes me valute don ta hedhe ne ere jozi me saliun qe te kemi parlament te ri..per ke do thoni.. per ca pleshta staliniste te llojit taulant brace.. qe do i sherbejne perseri nje ed-veri qelbanik te llojit edvin..

2- thesi dyte.. 
per te hedhur ne ere kte thes.. duhet hedhur ne ere dhe thesi dyte..pra puna per shkaterrimin e piramdes qe gjthashtu ka kosto te madhe.. 
Iken pra 2 thase..

pastaj ndertimi i godines se re.. pra thesi nr 3- qe gjithashtu eshte nje super thes me valute..

pra plot tre thase.. ne hava..

jo sali mos.. e bej kete se te merr historia si te cmendur..


..

----------


## Qyfyre

kjo nga doli se nuk e kisha degjuar ndonjehere as si propozim apo ide

----------


## Station

Dhe çudirat nuk kanë të sosur!!!!!
Skanë kaluar as dy muaj nga rikonstruksioni që ju bë sallës së parlamentit që ka kushtuar 80 000 000 lekë të reja !!!!!!
Pa pritur njoftohet për një kompleks të ri parlamentar ku vetëm konkursi për të përzgjedhur studion projektuese do të kushtojë 47,7 milion.
Këta janë çmëndur fare.

----------


## skender76

"Shqipria po ndryshon - Shqipria po ndryshon!!!!"  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Edvin83

5.5 milion euro hidhen si te ishin 5.5 qindarka....





> Digjen 5 milionë euro për teatër
> 21/10/2010 20:45
> 
> Vendimi për ndërtimin e godinës së re të parlamentit të Shqipërisë tek ish piramida në Tiranë, është i papritur, me shumë nxitim dhe financiarisht një paradoks që i shkakton buxhetit dëm financiar.
> Ideja për herë të parë u bë publike vetëm pak javë më parë nga kryearja e Kuvendit, zonja Topalli.
> 
> Ky vendim nga ana financiare duket paradoks pasi deklarata e zonjës Topalli u bë fare pak ditë pasi ajo vetë kishte promovuar sallën e re të rikonstruktuar të Kuvendit për të cilën nga buxheti i shtetit u harxhuan 79 milionë lekë.
> 
> Ndërtimi i një godine të re të Kuvendit praktikisht i kthen të pavlefshme paratë e shpenzuara për sallën e re aktuale.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

----------


## Qyfyre

Pak rremuj keta artikujt qe here japin shumat me lek dhe here me dollare. O jepi te gjitha leke, ose te gjitha dollare.

----------


## Izadora

Po ju rreshket truri , c'fare dreqin duan  me piramiden ?

----------


## djaliepirotas

E perse duhet ajo piramida e Keopsit kur vete Keopsi eshte zhdukur.....?

----------


## ulne

plan shum i mire kuvendi ne zemer te shqiperise aty ku eshte piramida. kthimi i kesaj ne godine ku thuhet do ti sherbeje kultures eshte kot fare,  mauzoleumi  i enverit nuk mund te perdoret per asgje sepse vetem per ate u krijua nga driteshkurtri ramiz prandaj duhet çkulur me themel.  Nje shtepi  ku kane ndodh krime te llahtarshme nuk e blen askush, por ajo shembet dhe ndertohet nje e re.

----------


## ☆Angie☆

A B S U R D E !

Një investim prej 5.5 milion euroverdhushkash për një kuvend të ri? Nuk i pëlqeu syrit të kryeparlamentares rikonstruktimi i ekzistentit që i kushtoi një djall e gjysëm xhepit të shtetit? Sikur do të ndërtohej teatri kombëtar aty... Ah të zinjtë, ah të mjerët!

----------


## Antimafia

Kjo do jetë dhurata me e bukur qe mund ti bëhet Shqiperisë, ne 100 vjetorin e pamvarsisë.
Mbi varrin (piramiden) e diktatorit, ne zemer te Tiranës,  olimpi i demokrasisë të Republikës së Shqipërisë, PARLAMENTI.

----------


## Duaje Siveten

> E perse duhet ajo piramida e Keopsit kur vete Keopsi eshte zhdukur.....?


Cili Keops qenka zhdukur - ai eshte ulur kembekryq, si asnje here tjater ... gju me gju me saline, fatosne, shtangistne, edverne qe korrin llastaret ... jozi ruen hajdaret ... shoki ramiz mban litaret ... shoçja nexhi fsheh llahtaret ...

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Nuk ka problem;leket e popullit jane.....Pastaj po luftojne komunizmin!.

----------


## SKRAPARI

> Kjo do Aë dhurata me e bukur qe mund ti bëhet Shqiperisë, ne 100 vjetorin e pamvarsisë.
> Mbi varrin (piramiden) e diktatorit, ne zemer te Tiranës,  olimpi i demokrasisë të Republikës së Shqipërisë, PARLAMENTI.


dhurate e bukur mund te jete nje rruge e asfaltuar, nje hekurudhe.
piramida eshte gjeja me e bukur ne tirane, asaj mund ti besh shtesa per ndryshime por jo ta prishesh fare.

----------


## murik

Ka fillu edhe ky Brari me mendu e me shkru si Mustafa Nano per te mos thene Maks Velo.
Nejse,nuk kam kohe me u mare me Velot,por thjesht desha te them se ky eshte nje lajm i mire.Nje lajm pak i vonuar por i mirepritur me ne fund.Me nje godine moderne ne forme L plotesohet me se miri edhe bulevardi kryesor i Tiranes.Sigurisht qe edhe ngritja e stadiumit te ri meriton vleresim.Besoj se ka ardhur gjithashtu koha tja nderojn edhe emrin.Besoj se edhe Moli vete do te ishte dakord me kete.E kam urryer ate ndertese monstruoze pothuaj me shume se kam pas urry ate sistem kanibalesh qe e shkretuan ate toke me keq se mongolet.Bile po te ishte ne doren time edhe ate monstren qe e quajne "Muzeu Kombetar" do ta shkulja nga rrenjet.Se ku e ka "kombetaren" ajo monster nje Zot e di.Megjithate urime dyshes guximtare Berisha e Topalli, se po te ishte per logjiken e te tjereve atehere Shqiperia nuk duhet te ndertoje as rruge,as fabrika cimento,as Tece as,Hece,as gazsjelles,as te mbjelle ullinj e agrume.Me kujtohen shpesh nostalgjiket kur flasin per tarracat me agrume qe ndertoi rinia "socialiste" me pune "vullnetare".Eshte per te qeshur,por sot vetem dy tre fshatra te Sarandes prodhojne me shume mandarina e portokalle sesa prodhohej ne gjithe Shqiperine e para 1990.Oops, edhe une i infektuar me krahasimet alla enveriste qe c'do gje e krahasonte me vitin 1938.Ec aty Berisha,edhe nje mandat tjeter te pakten per te kryer disa pune te mira per Shqiperine.Se keta te tjeret vetem llafe kane dhe cuditerisht keto llafe mjaftojne per tja mbyllur gojen nje pjese te mire te popullsise.Jane me siguri ata qe akoma ngopen me lugen boshe (luga e florinjte) te Ver Hoxhollit dhe Met Shehllarit.

----------

